# DIY speakers in HT



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

This was my first made to order for Home Theater project....After we got the right amp to drive the LCR and subs it just sounded flat out amazing... Everyone that comes over is severely impressed as I am proud :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I can see why!..That looks very impressive..:T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Prof.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Son of a gun, very well done. I like the color and the layout. 
Ifin you are ever in Indiana and want to make some sawdust, cmon out.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Savjac,

Wont sawdust freeze solid up there ?? :unbelievable:


----------

